# Sacred piece



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Here is a piece for organ, solo violin and choir. It is an update of a previously posted version.
I imagine this music as appropriate at a funeral of some kind. The words I envisage appear easily to me in that context.

__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Fsilent-transition-2-choir-solo-violin-organ


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Excellent voicing/harmony. However, the violin need more dynamics. Try playing around with some MIDI CC curves on Dynamics and Expression settings (if you have those, don't know which VST you are using). 

Also, if you are using real legato patches, try overlapping the notes. It creates more realism.

As for the composition:

I miss some variation. I'd like some abrupt end, and a transition unto a second theme played with shorter notes.

Organs are good when played alone or with choir, but I'd rather listen to the organ first, then for example a flute takes over and is - not immediately but say 5 seconds later, combined with some cellos and violas complementing each other with "questions and replies" - let the instruments talk to each other.

The violins should be playing the main melody, with the counter melody in either 2. violins, or in cello (or both). Leave out the organ at this point.

Try Ralph Vaughan Williams works for inspiration.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey, I thought it had some interesting harmony and arrangements.


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

mediumaevum said:


> Excellent voicing/harmony. However, the violin need more dynamics. Try playing around with some MIDI CC curves on Dynamics and Expression settings (if you have those, don't know which VST you are using).
> 
> Also, if you are using real legato patches, try overlapping the notes. It creates more realism.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comments, much appreciated. Remember though that the intention is a sacred piece played eg in church at funeral so it should be smooth and not so varied, also played by few instruments complementing the usual choir and organ. Adding a solo violin is enough, compare Albinoni's tune.


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> Hey, I thought it had some interesting harmony and arrangements.


Good to hear that. Thank you.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Kjell,

This is lovely, tranquil music, I can easily imagine it being played in church. It has a floating quality that's easy to listen to and accompany private thoughts, yet not intrude on them.

Best regards
Mark


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2018)

Nice music, interesting use of harmony. Something about the solo violin melody, and in fact much of the melodic writing, has a lot of fantastic rhythmic variation that keeps in _on edge_ a lot of the time, and always moving. Do you have any process you go through when thinking about rhythm? Melodic contour? It's almost improvisatory, yet feels quite restricted in a metrical sense. Have you thought about other options to free yourself of metric limitations at all?


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

MarkMcD said:


> Hi Kjell,
> 
> This is lovely, tranquil music, I can easily imagine it being played in church. It has a floating quality that's easy to listen to and accompany private thoughts, yet not intrude on them.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mark and good to hear from you again. I think you perfectly spotted my intention.
Greetings,
Kjell


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

shirime said:


> Nice music, interesting use of harmony. Something about the solo violin melody, and in fact much of the melodic writing, has a lot of fantastic rhythmic variation that keeps in _on edge_ a lot of the time, and always moving. Do you have any process you go through when thinking about rhythm? Melodic contour? It's almost improvisatory, yet feels quite restricted in a metrical sense. Have you thought about other options to free yourself of metric limitations at all?


Thank you for this brilliant and inspiring comment. It is so nice that you note the details about the rhythm. I frequently use the prolongation technique, ie I try to avoid chord change at end of measures but 1/4 or so after. Also, the voices should not change chord simultaneously. All in all, I try to achieve continuity although we need to keep the metric.


----------

